# Jason Boland & The Stragglers: VIP Tickets for the Show at the River Road Icehouse



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I have four VIP tickets for this show on May 28 that I can not use. DM me if interested. Thanks.


----------



## flynut (Sep 7, 2015)

When did they re-open the ice house? Should be a good show. I love that part of Texas.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

It's been opened for some time. I last saw The Derailers there before the China virus hit. This will be a great show--JB has a new record out. Sick that I can't go, but fortunately was able to give the tickets to a young student at Texas A&M.


----------



## flynut (Sep 7, 2015)

Cool for you Stoots! Yeah my last time up there was for the 2019 Giddy Up antique vintage bike show for 3 days. It was a blast riding my 49 Panhead in the hill country.


----------

